# Peyton's getting spayed :(



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Peyton is 10.5 months old now and I think she's going to go into heat very soon because my two other dogs are going crazy being more snappy with her and humping her all the time. I was going to let her go through one heat cycle but if they're gonna be this annoying before she goes into heat, I don't even want to think of how awful they'll be when she's actually in heat. And I don't want to be fighting off every unneutered dog in my neighborhood either. So she gets spayed tomorrow and I'm just nervous :redface:

Dogs get spayed all the time, but I'm just worried about her. We're going to do a clotting test beforehand, as well as preanesthetic bloodwork and IV fluids during the procedure just to be on the extra safe side. Poor baby snarf, I'm really not looking forward to this.


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

It is nerve wracking but I'm sure Peyton will be fine. It's good that you're taking precautions.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She will do fine. Keep us all posted on her progress!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

It's scary, huh? If you're anything like me, when you don't have any control over the situation, it just makes things that much more nerve-wracking. But Peyton has a great mommy who will give her the best care possible. She'll be fine. 

Find something to occupy your mind until you get her home so you don't drive yourself nuts.

Wishing both of you luck and sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Well I'll be working outside the surgery room while she's getting spayed (I work at my vet clinic), so hopefully it will be busy tomorrow and I won't even notice it, but I'd prefer to be there to get her ready and then recover her afterwards as she's coming out of anesthesia. Hopefully I don't end up crying the whole time haha. I'm such an emotional trainwreck when it comes to that girl :redface:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Totally understandable!! 

For some reason I thought that the vet you worked for was 100% cats. So that's actually kinda neat that you get to be there the whole time except for the actual surgery. ANd you actually know the doctor personally. That's gotta be kind of comforting for you. 

Hopefully you're busy tomorrow. But not too busy that you can't be there for pre and post op. I hope you're the right amount of busy.:smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha thanks! 

and I used to work for a feline-only clinic when I was in SLC, but since I moved back to Reno I'm just at a regular small animal clinic, but it's a huge clinic with 8 doctors, so I get to pick and choose who I want for what :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha. Peyton is in good hands! You're more of a worry wart than I am! I was pretty much nonplussed about both of my babies getting spayed/neutered. Probably because I knew it was the best thing for them, because I certainly don't want puppies right now!!! haha.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Well even though all of Peyton's bloodwork came back as totally normal and perfect (haha take _that_ vets who think raw is "bad" and that being a vwd carrier means they're affected!!!) since we don't have any blood in the fridge in case a transfusion is needed because we sold it to another vet clinic who needed it for a dog in critical condition (damn our generosity!). Anyway, long run-on sentence short, the vet said she'd feel more comfortable waiting to spay Peyton until we have that extra blood on hand in case a transfusion is needed. I swear they're more protective of her than I am!

Now I'm torn. We should get more blood in by Monday or Tuesday, but by then she should be able to run around again (oh yeah, she probably sprained her foot on a hike on Saturday so now she's on minimal activity and Rimadyl for a week to let it heal up). And I would absolutely hate to have to keep her on bed-rest for yet _another_ week to 10 days because of her spay. Not to mention the fact that my mom and her brother will be coming to visit for Thanksgiving and I would hate for her not to be able to play with him because she has to take it easy because of the surgery. 

And by then she could be in heat and I won't be spaying her during her heat anyway. Ugh. Today really would have been perfect for it. 

So we'll see what's happening next week before I decide on anything. I may just let her wait another month before I do it just so she doesn't have to take two or so weeks without exercise, otherwise she'll go crazy and may very well explode!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Ah man! You musta psyched your self up and everything!

Sorry to hear that. But it's better to have the extra blood and not need it than to need it and not have it. 

Sounds like you ARE in a bit of a pickle. Doesn't your mom have one of Peyton's litter mates? It'd be a shame if she couldn't play on Thanksgiving. I mean, WE have to put up with our families. She should too! Haha! Just kidding. Kind of...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

haha yeah my mom has Peyton's brother and they love to play together whenever they visit and it's adorable! It would really be hard to keep her down while he's here too because they'll be staying with us for one night *sigh* guess we're gonna put this off for a little while


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Ugh, how disappointing to get all prepared then have to hold off. Is Peyton a dobie?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes, Peyton is a Dobie :smile:

She finally got spayed today and now she's very sad (I think the doc gave her extra drugs to keep her quiet tonight and I gave her some pain meds too cuz she was still painful). Now she is resting quietly in her kennel with her new stuffed Christmas duck thanks to my friend. It's so weird to see her so subdued and not even wanting food or water :frown:

However, everything went as well as it possibly could, all her pre-anesthetic blood work, clotting tests, and PCV tests (all three of them), plus the doctor cut her gum a little to make sure she clotted normally (she did), then gave her an extra med to make her clot even better, and _finally_ we also did IV fluids. I'm guessing this is going to cost me a pretty penny, but better safe than sorry!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So glad to hear that she is doing well, and resting. She will be back at her normal self before you know it and then you'll have a hard time keeping her rested for another week until fully healed. Take advantage of her being sleepy now! Keep us posted on how she's doing :wink:


----------

